# Double J 6/28 ashtabula limit with pics



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

On the water today with lines set at 4pm 10 miles nw of ashtabula 72fow.Had the place to ourselves with literally not a boat in sight the entire evening.Made 1 long troll back towards bula and had a steady pick going..nothing fast and furious enough to make us turn around.Ran 3 oz 93 to 108 back and #3 divers 95 and 108 back...all harnesses and meat.The 2 divers we had out caught majority of the fish. Custom Eyecandy and purple demon were in the net the most tonight both have pink backs. Ran 2 boards and 1 diver per side but should have reversed it, but the pick was steady so we kepy with it.would have finished sooner with a few more divers I'm sure.

Captured our 3 man limit by 845pm and tossed back a few at the end.Had an enjoyable evening as the lake was perfect and went flat for the ride in.Enjoy the pics!!









purple demon...been hot since back at the islands this spring,say cheese









double j's double








moke hors'n 1 in








walleye hammock









a sample of our catch


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

my good friend Moke having fun!!

couldnt leave out that pic

notice how nice the lake is.....


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Stay on top of 'em. I tied up some various combinations of pink harnesses tonight. I'll get there sometime after the 4th, whenever it looks like the wind will behave a couple of days in a row.....


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Capt. Jeff was great out there tonight, he got us our 3 man ticket in about 4 hrs in about 95 degree heat. We had a blast out there picking some very big fish tonight. It was nice to sit back and fish off someone elses boat ( less work for me ) for once. 
Jeff you did a great job out there to find the fish. Hats off to you Bud.
We took some great fish out there as you can see.

Jeff has taught me so much about this walleye game, I just want to give him a quick thanks... it was great getting out with you.. fish were a bonus.

If you need a charter, he will find you those big Bula eyes that we all love.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats jeff
those are some real hogs. cant wait to get up there on the 14th. just hope you havent caught them all,LOL.
sherman


----------



## kick it up a notch (Jul 7, 2011)

real nice job on the fish thanks for the report will be there this saturday


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

THANKS DoubleJ, for the fish pics.

I especially like the double with the lures in their mouth!

YOUR SO GOOD, YOU HAVE A DOUBLE-HEADED-NET!


----------



## topstroke (Aug 3, 2008)

nice job jeff i shall b out there saturday in search of myself


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice fish bud...

PS: You Still Suck....lol


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

That purple demon (never knew the name before, thanks!!!) has been my favorite blade this season. It has put a lot of fish in the freezer. It will be in the water tomorrow!!!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Nice job Double J,thanks for the reports.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice fish Double J!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Way to go Jeff!


----------



## ONE-SHORT (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice post..and catch..like the rod trees!! Are those GLP mounted on tracks? How do you like them, I love mine..


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

ONE-SHORT said:


> Nice post..and catch..like the rod trees!! Are those GLP mounted on tracks? How do you like them, I love mine..


thanks and yes they are glps.I really like em....they do a great job for me.mounted on a cisco track.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

HAWGS!! Nice going! And that's the way you like to see the lake behave. Heard about a 21 footer going down today (6/29) and 3 guys had to be rescued.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Very nice job some real hogs there.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Bill look's like he's made you put em' on some small fish.... or maybe he's mad you took Moke instead of a biker buddy


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well not sure if those baits are top secret or not! LOL But if not Id sure like more info on "Custom Eyecandy and purple demon both have pink backs".Any one have some close up pics maybe specs? blade,bead size ,colors, hook types and size. Also what are you using for line and what weight.
Tied some pink and chartreuse Colorados up for my buddy to use the other day. And talked him into trying them with inline weight and divers. He is a old time big spoon man! Well he come back pretty excited. Seems my harness'es hammered them. Now they did lose one large one at the boat because oh a broken hook. But he said the newbies were using needle nose pliers and could have weakened them. Not sure why they'd break other wise. They were #2 Stamina red walleye hooks. Very sharp and an octopus style. Went to tie more but need to get some good line. I have some vanish fluorocarbon from Berkeley. But its 10 lb and may be a little light for the large eyes.I wouldn't be afraid of it for me,but find too many people crank drags down so tight you need to go bigger.
Sorry for hijacking this thread. But those spinners have me curious and wanting to tie some. Like I said if its not a secret lure that is.

Keep posting that fish porn guys. Makes me miss it all that much more but love seeing it.
tight lines all!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

I use 20lb seagar abrazix for my harness line and 12lb maxima on the reels.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

"Eye Candy" is no secret lure. Totally metallic dark pink colored blade with chartreuse side and pink stripes dark purple edges. It has been a very hot color without a doubt. Several friends and a few others have used it and said it "shined" in the spread. It is a custom painted blade from Gale Force Tackle. They make some very nice blades with some unique colored backs which I think makes "Eye Candy" unique. Angermanagment(Ryan) is a rep for them and has lot's of nice custom colored stuff that produces. Of course being a decent fisherman helps


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

I give eyecandy all the credit!! you spilled the beans snook lol 
viper 1
call erie outfitters ...he'll sell ya all the #6 purple demons you want.


----------



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

here is a picture of eye candy. its on the top. Both of these are snooks custom creations we did. 

Snook can come up with some mean paint schemes if you give him a box of crayola crayons and an energy drink 

Unfortunately, i think the painter is pretty backed up and snook put eye candy on backorder. LOL


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

AngerManagment said:


> here is a picture of eye candy. its on the top. Both of these are snooks custom creations we did.
> 
> Snook can come up with some mean paint schemes if you give him a box of crayola crayons and an energy drink
> 
> Unfortunately, i think the painter is pretty backed up and snook put eye candy on backorder. LOL


Do you mean the top left or are all these considered eye candy. I have found many styles of purple demon. I think im more confused then ever. Seems every one has a different version and when you say a purple demon harness then your talking the blade not the whole harness? Guess im kinda lost on this whole color thing.
I have just always included different colors I know their hitting. But now I was considering tying some distinctive ones people commonly use. 
Another question. Does every one do the 4-6 foot harnesses or do you use a separate leader and some sort of shorter harness? Any pros and cons on this?


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

your looking at only 2 blades there...top eyecandy front and back and the bootom is the other blade front and back.my leaders for whatever its worth are 7 foot on the inline weights.purple demon is shown in my fish pics in the fishy's mouth in the first pic...shouldnt be confusing now and worry more about thebacks than the fronts imo


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

The bottom blade with the antifreeze back is "Nuclear"


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Snook said:


> The bottom blade with the antifreeze back is "Nuclear"


Thanks Snook wondered about that.
Quote Double J
your looking at only 2 blades there...top eyecandy front and back and the bootom is the other blade front and back.my leaders for whatever its worth are 7 foot on the inline weights.purple demon is shown in my fish pics in the fishy's mouth in the first pic...shouldnt be confusing now and worry more about thebacks than the fronts imo 
Really dont know me do you! Just put me in a round room and say find the corner. LOL
But you do answer a couple questions and cause another. 
The top blade..now to me looks the same with a pattern on the left painted on. And on the right looks the same without extra colors the back I believe. But It also dont look pink to me. I took note of the pink backs you referred to.
You also attach your leader to the weights. Instead of a long worm harness. Is this just a easier way for you running the charter? Seems it would be easier to store you harnesses too if they were shorter.
Thank you for all your help guys. And if I do ask too much simply say so. Trying to figure this out from in a house. It also keeps my mind busy. LOL


----------



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

viper1 that is their " transparent" pink version. I agree, its a little darker almost purplish but it does look awesome in the water. The Purple Demon Double J referred to has an opaque pink back. There is a difference. The transparent backs like the antifreeze on the bottom of the picture allow more light reflection and put off a bit more flash than an opaque color would but both do work. 

I also agree with Jeff, the back color of the blade is just as important. We are in the works of painting some blades that our double sided with the same pattern on the front and back. Only way to tell if it matters is let the walleyes decide. LOL


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

If only you knew a guy who painted blades and could duplicate a pattern if you would just give him a blade or too to refer to, maybe you wouldnt have these issues....lol

Just saying... 




AngerManagment said:


> here is a picture of eye candy. its on the top. Both of these are snooks custom creations we did.
> 
> Snook can come up with some mean paint schemes if you give him a box of crayola crayons and an energy drink
> 
> Unfortunately, i think the painter is pretty backed up and snook put eye candy on backorder. LOL


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

CarpetBagger said:


> If only you knew a guy who painted blades and could duplicate a pattern if you would just give him a blade or too to refer to, maybe you wouldnt have these issues....lol
> 
> Just saying...


And what issues are those CarpetBagger? Just trying to ask questions and make new friends! No issues here.
Well now that you chimed in though any thing you want to add to educate an old man with issues? 
LOL


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

If i am right here Viper...this reference is an inside joke about a "situation" of yesteryear not involving you at all. I wouldn't take offense.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

MICK FISH said:


> If i am right here Viper...this reference is an inside joke about a "situation" of yesteryear not involving you at all. I wouldn't take offense.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Well none taken! LOL Just figured Id pick his brain too! LOL


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

viper ask away..we are trying to help.lots of inside jokes here too

I run 7 foot harnesses and have a bunch of 20 in harnesses i pull behind leaders, but my worm is always about 7 feet behind the weight.

hope that helps


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

AngerManagment said:


> viper1 that is their " transparent" pink version. I agree, its a little darker almost purplish but it does look awesome in the water. The Purple Demon Double J referred to has an opaque pink back. There is a difference. The transparent backs like the antifreeze on the bottom of the picture allow more light reflection and put off a bit more flash than an opaque color would but both do work.
> 
> I also agree with Jeff, the back color of the blade is just as important. We are in the works of painting some blades that our double sided with the same pattern on the front and back. Only way to tell if it matters is let the walleyes decide. LOL


I've got a great idea for the "Double J" pattern


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Double J said:


> viper ask away..we are trying to help.lots of inside jokes here too
> 
> I run 7 foot harnesses and have a bunch of 20 in harnesses i pull behind leaders, but my worm is always about 7 feet behind the weight.
> 
> hope that helps


Thanks a lot, never can tell when Im talking or asking too many questions. Dont want to offend or bother any one..
Thinking of maybe making short stiff harnesses 10-14" so they dont curl and run truer. Also making leaders 4-6 ft long seperate from the harnesses.. But have been thinking I might want to go bigger on my blades. After all a lot if not most our fish come from stinger and ol'pete spoons. But when using harnesses i usually drop to a 4 or less Colorado blade. Just how big do you all go! Im thinking maybe 5-6 or bigger.


----------



## EYESNATCHER (Mar 20, 2010)

Carpetbagger is referring to himself being a painter, if you need a certain color painted simply send him a color sample blade and he will duplicate it. That is if your painter is backed up, just saying


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

viper1 said:


> Thanks a lot, never can tell when Im talking or asking too many questions. Dont want to offend or bother any one..
> Thinking of maybe making short stiff harnesses 10-14" so they dont curl and run truer. Also making leaders 4-6 ft long seperate from the harnesses.. But have been thinking I might want to go bigger on my blades. After all a lot if not most our fish come from stinger and ol'pete spoons. But when using harnesses i usually drop to a 4 or less Colorado blade. Just how big do you all go! Im thinking maybe 5-6 or bigger.


#6 colorados with 7 foot leaders...the way to go for geneva to conny..home of the trophy walleyes! We are catching huge fish this summer out of bula the avg size is 7 to 8 lbs with at least one 10lbr each day out...go with the big blades and biggest worms you can find.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Double J said:


> #6 colorados with 7 foot leaders...the way to go for geneva to conny..home of the trophy walleyes! We are catching huge fish this summer out of bula the avg size is 7 to 8 lbs with at least one 10lbr each day out...go with the big blades and biggest worms you can find.


I too think the 6-7 ft leaders are best. But seems after being rolled for some time they remember that. And I think that might be made easier by short stiff harnesses and separate leaders some how. I am sure that since I go nuts tying when feeling bad and the fact some may be 3-6 years before using just,,now,,just may be part of the problem. LOL In the middle of tearing a bunch a part to retie now. 30 lb Trilene XTand fluorocarbon also some Cajun Red 15 and 20 lb.. Not the cheap florocarbon either. LOL Even have thought of steel leader plastic coated for harnesses. just wonder how many use or have used or run into these problems. Also any one use the #7 and #8 blades with any good results? Also I assuming your using whole night crawlers and dangle them. Probably with a short hook.

Also Carpet Bagger has been very helpful on a few different things. But I am wanting to learn to do my own. Wouldn't turn down any instruction. either. lOL Figure I'll buy an air gun and paint. And a large batch of big spoons on ebay. Any color may work then powder paint a neutral or primer color to practice on. I have sprayed before. Just not air brushed. Lots to learn and may be keep me busy. 
If it happens to cool down some this week I may break Doctors orders and sneak out fishing. Buddy is after me bad! LOL I'll be the one in the white and blue starcraft with the extra dark shades,probably holding my head. LOL Be sure to yell! I try and stay on 68 at Conny as they sat that's the most frequent and always answer to viper. Always glad to share the lake with you all!


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice job. Great catch and post. The pics are outstanding.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

